# Dilemma; outdoor enclose necessary- but will it work?



## brica (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay, so I just wanted to get some opinions because I'm in a minor dilemma. My tegu is roughly 9 months old and getting larger, and is in need of a larger enclosure. Unfortunately I do not have the space inside of my home to build him a proper sized enclosure. I do however live on an acre of land which I can feel free to build upon. 
My only concern is many many outdoor factors which are uncontrollable. I live in Miami, Florida. Should I consider an outdoor enclosure, because the other option is to give him up and besides being in love with him, I wouldn't know where to begin in finding him a good home. I wish I could just know that putting him outside wouldn't put him at risk for a number of reasons out of my control. Thank you all for any input you may have 

And here's a video of my guy chandler


----------



## brica (Aug 6, 2014)

**correction he is an estimated 11 months old now


----------



## Josh (Aug 6, 2014)

What concerns do you have specifically? Seems to me you could build something that protects him from the elements, wild animals, etc.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh I would def consider an outdoor enclosure! Done right, it'd be great for him.


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 7, 2014)

Your already in great living conditions for him. Build a bad ass 12x12 for him with pond and small trees. I'll be doing this next year when I buy a bigger house.


----------



## brica (Aug 8, 2014)

Josh said:


> What concerns do you have specifically? Seems to me you could build something that protects him from the elements, wild animals, etc.


I keep thinking the same about where I live and then I begin to think about hurricane season; although it's not always active during each season, it comes annually and I'm not sure what to do in order to cope with that. 

In addition my acre property has a fence around it, but is missing an operating fence, which doesn't seem to pose a large threat beyond the fact that I live on the fringes of homestead and other wild animals(which are more populous here than in other parts of south Florida) are then capable of getting access to my property should the mood strike them.
These are factors which I worry about. I was also told by someone I know of who has a vast knowledge of exotic species, that my Colombian gold would undergo a permanent character change due to the increase in temps and in turn his energy levels. My gu has already proven my insider's other beliefs about Colombian golds behavior to be a mere generalization, if not CG propaganda all together. (lol).

I would like this alternative to be my best option and as long as my concerns can be safely put to rest, I'd really like to jump into the process. Chandler, my gu, is not growing any smaller.


----------



## brica (Aug 8, 2014)

had some good cuddles tonight. As with all animals, I assume making chandler an outdoor animal will remove some of the closeness I've gotten used to with him residing in my room. I wonder if other people consider or deal with that. 
Or if the benefits of an outdoor enclosure would positively outweigh that part, just a thought...


----------



## Parvisonty (Aug 11, 2014)

Prospective Golden owner here. After looking over the species and what I am looking for in a pet, the goldens have won my heart. Unfortunately, all I have been reading is how colombians have bad attitudes. How long did it take for chandler to warm up to you? He is super cute by the way!


----------



## joe w white (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah it'll work . Ring underground reptiles they will probably be able to give you some tips on outdoor enclosures. Hope this helps


----------



## brica (Aug 15, 2014)

Parvisonty said:


> Prospective Golden owner here. After looking over the species and what I am looking for in a pet, the goldens have won my heart. Unfortunately, all I have been reading is how colombians have bad attitudes. How long did it take for chandler to warm up to you? He is super cute by the way!


Chandler has been nothing but a sweetheart from the day I bought him; and when I say I had to tame myself more than him- I am being 100% honest. Never a bite, never an aggressive move, even when being 'caught' in the pet shop and put into my hands he jumped but never bit. 

He was flighty since day one, but that was the sole contribution of my fear of him. I know it was pretty simple of me to feel that way, but admittedly I was scared of what I didn't know and the relentless aggression I've continually been told of in regards to Colombian golds. His strength is part of why I was afraid of him at first, but I hope you will be able to put aside anything which might deter you from getting closer. 

One thing which really helped me to finally break through and start having a tighter relationship with him was moving his cage down to the floor of my room and not having it on top of a desk. A baby Colombian is going to jump. That is all there is to it. The higher he is, the higher he is going to be able to get. A few introductory experiences taught me I needed to tegu proof my room better. And starting with him on the floor, is the best place to start or it was for me. I took my bed off it's frame, lowered the cage, and began opening the cage and letting out chandler every day. Now I just put my hand in and he crawls onto it and then I lift and put him on my bed and he starts walking all about. This interaction made us most comfortable. 

Lastly, the longer you leave him without interaction, the more you will both 'pay' in the long run. No one likes a social lizard who has not been played with and is full of energy that might be slightly vengeful. And don't think they will just forget it, your tegu will remember much more than you think it will so best to make a lasting impression of a loving and providing owner. Hope this helps and let me know if you need assistance. It was not easy for me to adapt at first with chandler, and I originally hoped for millions of answers but only time and trial and error which actually acquaint you with YOUR lizard. No amount of text will change your own personal experience.


----------



## brica (Aug 15, 2014)

joe w white said:


> Yeah it'll work . Ring underground reptiles they will probably be able to give you some tips on outdoor enclosures. Hope this helps


Thanks joe white! This rlly does help!


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2014)

@Parvisonty welcome aboard!

@brica sure your relationship might change a bit with Chandler but you can still bring him inside and let him run around. The bottom line is in general he will be in better shape outside. He'll probably be healthier and in some respects he may be more like a wild animal but I think you can still make him a close pet by maintaining the personal time you spend with him!


----------



## brica (Aug 15, 2014)

@Josh thank you for the insight and the reassuring words. In the end I believe it comes down to time well spent. Our relationship, for the better or worse, will reflect the time and proper husbandry(I.e. Tegu love) that I put into Chandler's well being. 

Thank you all for the assistance, I'm going to start assembling a blue print and materials list, now I just have to get my father to put up a gate to our fence, because otherwise he will not allow Chandler to be outside; he says it would be unwise and he sees it as being the main source of danger outside.


----------



## Parvisonty (Aug 19, 2014)

@brica Thank you for the wonderful answer! I personally feel that an energetic lizard with some strength to him is perfect for me and my lifestyle. There shall be play time a plenty in the future!
Would you mind posting your blue prints and/or the supply list? I am very interested in what you have in mind for the outdoor enclosure.
@Josh Cheers! I always see you welcoming the new folks and are very dedicated to tegus in general. Keep being the awesome mod you already are


----------

